#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  31 августа 2013г. По 08 сентября 2013г. - Курс Тибетской Астрологии в Москве с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо в Москве

## Kirill M

Курс Тибетской астрологии в Москве с Оамой Йонтеном Гиалтсо

С 31.08.13 по 08.09.2013г.
Начало:
Сб и вск 13.00-17.00, будни 19.00-21.00

Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо открывает цикл учений о тибетской астрологии элементов.     Тибетская астрология элементов (по тиб. Джён си) произошла из традиции Бон и была впоследствии дополнена знаниями из Индии и Китая. В Тибете астрологические расчеты широко применяются в повседневной жизни, особенно в бизнесе, духовных практиках, женитьбе, путешествиях, медицине и в прочих сферах жизни.
  Весь курс астрологии разбит на четыре уровня. С 31 августа(суббота) по 8 сентября(воскресенье) в Москве Лама будет преподавать первый уровень цикла:
-История происхождения тибетской астрологии и её применение в различных сферах жизни  
-Введение в природу Пяти Элементов
1) качества элементов
2)Значимость элементов
3)классификация элементов
4)характеристики элементов
5)функции элементов
-Базовая теория Джён си. Основа Джён си (астрологии элементов) это вычисление типа взаимоотношений (благоприятные или же нет) между различными элементами: дерева, огня, земли, металла, воды. Существует четыре типа взаимоотношений – отношение матери, сына, врага и друга( по-тиб. ма, бу, да, дог ), эти типы взаимоотношений между элементами также связаны с диагностикой в тибетской медицине.
-12 видов животных и описание качеств каждого животного
- определиние типа животного и элемента, присущие человеку, по дате его рождения
-Пять важных категорий в астрологии элементов,их значение, способы их вычисления и применение
Сог-Элемент жизненной силы
Лю-элемент здоровья
Ван-танг- элемент могущества
Лунг-та- элемент успеха
Ла- сущность жизни

7 планет и 28 созвездий в астрологии элементов
Составление прогноза на год, месяц, день, определенный час.


место проведения семинара будет названо позднее. К желающим изучать тибетскую астрологию просьба записываться на семинар по телефону 89150965343- Дмитрий. Стоимость курса 6500 р. 

www.jonangpa.ru www.jonang.ru

----------

